# is my bow loud??



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i think its kinda loud.. its a 2010 diamond black ice flx with wiskers on the string and what ever noise dampners it come from diamond with

http://s1202.photobucket.com/albums...rrent=2012-09-21_12-24-07_434_zps5f6380ae.mp4

pls excuse the no shirt lol


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Are you shooting under an awning? If so, it's going to sound much louder.I'm on my phone, but it didn't sound that bad. If want it better add some limb savers. With the Dead stop,whiskers and limb savers it should be very quiet.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

yea im shooting under the covered back porch


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope, sounds fine to me. Good and steady too with that young guy low blood pressure. Happy hunting!


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

i had limbsavers but I switched to Bowjax and i don't regret it. My bow is so much more quieter. JMO


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Any number of noise dampeners will work, it also matters where you put them on the string (the type that goes to the string) yarn, rubber, fur, etc....

Another thing that bowhunters sometimes forget, a heavier arrow will also be quiter than a light one. All of these things are kind of a trade off, things that make it quieter will also take some speed off. Me, I would rather have a quiet bow, but we all have our opinions.

Make sure everything on your bow is tight and no rattles or squeeks. Drawing in a dark quiet room, listening for little noises is something we sometimes do.

My oldest daughter switched from a wisker bisquet rest to a drop away because of the noise it made.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Drop away rest will help but sounded ok to me


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

are you limbs maxed out? Bows shoot better and quiter with limbs maxed out. Thats why buying the correct bow limb combo is important.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Me too...



Chunky said:


> Any number of noise dampeners will work, it also matters where you put them on the string (the type that goes to the string) yarn, rubber, fur, etc....
> 
> Another thing that bowhunters sometimes forget, a heavier arrow will also be quiter than a light one. All of these things are kind of a trade off, things that make it quieter will also take some speed off. Me, I would rather have a quiet bow, but we all have our opinions.
> 
> ...


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

when your bow gets loud its always a good idea to check ata, bh and timing. when a bow gets out of tune they sometimes tend to get a little more noisy. i think your fine.


----------

